# CPU Usage of GPU-Z up to 99%



## kingman (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## W1zzard (Dec 15, 2007)

fixed in next release


----------



## shiny_red_cobra (Dec 17, 2007)

The real problem here is not 99% usage, it is that the process is not terminated when you press "Close". It just sits there, with 99% usage. Also, why does such a tiny app use 10MB of memory?


----------



## kingman (Dec 17, 2007)

shiny_red_cobra said:


> The real problem here is not 99% usage, it is that the process is not terminated when you press "Close". It just sits there, with 99% usage. Also, why does such a tiny app use 10MB of memory?



_Right you are!_


----------



## wiak (Dec 17, 2007)

one word "beta"


----------



## kingman (Dec 22, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> fixed in next release



  That's great! Now the 99% cpu usage bug is fixed.


----------



## Gamer48 (Jun 3, 2021)

I got a relatred issue but the computer also stutters whenever gpuz is running.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 3, 2021)

13.5 year necro? Is this a TPU record?


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 3, 2021)

Gamer48 said:


> I got a relatred issue but the computer also stutters whenever gpuz is running.


What's your hardware specs? and OS ?



tabascosauz said:


> 13.5 year necro? Is this a TPU record?


I think so


----------



## Naki (Jun 3, 2021)

Gamer48 said:


> I got a relatred issue but the computer also stutters whenever gpuz is running.


Which Power setting did you choose in your Windows OS Power Options -- Balanced (recommended), Power Saver, High Performance/etc?
If you change it a bit, does a anything change?
(say, change from Balanced to Power Saver, or other way round)


----------

